# Question about boarding



## HaflingerHorse (Mar 5, 2008)

I have a question...

Someone has asked us to board their horses at our place. how much should we charge? we have 28 acres, unlimited hay etc etc.

We are right now the edge of town so she just has to walk here.

Thanks
Keri


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i think it really depends where you live and what you would do for the boarder's horse. Where i live, board can range from the low $300 mark upward to around $1200. The more expensive board has nicer facilities, full care board (will groom, tack up, cool down) have huge riding arenas. The facilities that are around $300 are nice, but it's like basic board, and there is usually only one or two riding areas.

Maybe look around at other boarding facilities and see what they have/do and compare it to yours.


----------



## HaflingerHorse (Mar 5, 2008)

Okay thanks!!

We were thinking around $150 a month cause friends of ours charge $200. 

Keri


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

no problem!


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 13, 2008)

Make some phone calls and find out what the market rates are in your area and the prices for services provided. Talk with the person who is interested and find out what services she wants you to provide or not provide. Price accordingly.
It sounds like the close proximity of your place to her home is an ideal situation for her. Just make sure it is an ideal situation for you also. Good luck.


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

oops...........wanted to delete this one


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

appylover31803 said:


> i think it really depends where you live and what you would do for the boarder's horse. Where i live, board can range from the low $300 mark upward to around $1200. The more expensive board has nicer facilities, full care board (will groom, tack up, cool down) have huge riding arenas. The facilities that are around $300 are nice, but it's like basic board, and there is usually only one or two riding areas.
> 
> Maybe look around at other boarding facilities and see what they have/do and compare it to yours.


WOW! If I could afford to pay $1200 a month in board, I would just buy my own dang place!!!!


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

If you have ever been to one of those places, they are amazing. there is not a drop of manure to be found, the horses are all immaculate. Its totally different, but I would never pay that much, you are right you could pay the mortgage on a farm LOL


----------

